# Spain Liga BBVA 10-12 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 7, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
10 Mar 19:00 Malaga CF - Levante UD 1.62 3.60 5.60 +145  
10 Mar 19:00 Real Sociedad - Real Zaragoza 1.83 3.40 4.30 +142  
10 Mar 21:00 Sporting Gijon - Sevilla FC 3.20 3.15 2.25 +140  
10 Mar 23:00 Betis Sevilla - Real Madrid 6.50 4.35 1.45 +150  
11 Mar 13:00 Atletico Madrid - Granada CF 1.40 4.40 7.50 +150  
11 Mar 13:00 Espanyol Barcelona - Rayo Vallecano 2.10 3.20 3.50 +140  
11 Mar 17:00 Valencia FC - RCD Mallorca 1.55 3.80 6.00 +145  
11 Mar 19:00 Racing Santander - Barcelona FC 11.00 5.00 1.28 +136  
11 Mar 22:30 CA Osasuna - Athletic Bilbao 2.70 3.00 2.70 +122  
12 Mar 22:00 Villarreal CF - Getafe CF 1.95 3.30 3.90 +141


----------



## tip74 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Atlético Madrid v Granada*

Injuries & suspensions

Atlético Madrid: Diego, Luis
Granada: Diakhate, Siqueira, Benitez, Jara, Rico, Roberto, Yebda

My pick: 1


----------



## ThreeWayPicks (Mar 12, 2012)

Villareal vs Getafe 

Villareal are doing well at home 5 wins 6 draws and 1 loss against Levante. 77% of Villareal's goals were scored at home and except the 0-0 draw with Barcelona, their last 6 matches all ended over 2.5 goals.

Getafe scored at least once in their last 8 matches and at least once in 92% of their away matches. 

My betting pick is Over 2.5 with odds of 2.1 at bet365.
Home win is also a good bet with odds at 2.0


----------

